# Would make a nice soap display piece...



## navigator9 (Jan 22, 2016)

I saw this, and although in the picture, they're using it for cupcakes, I thought wow, wouldn't this look beautiful loaded with bars of handmade soap! What do you think? Not too hard to make. If your display isn't rustic, you could paint it. Oooo...robin's egg blue, I can see it now! :-D And if you made it for displaying soap, you could still use it for parties, with cupcakes, or appetizers. I want this. 
https://www.ryobitools.com/nation/projects/3165


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 22, 2016)

I like this! I would be tempted to use dowel to add some stability rather than just Velcro,


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2016)

That's really nice.  It would look good in a display with soap or other products.


----------



## JayJay (Jan 22, 2016)

Ooooh. Very cute! 

If you end up using it, will you post a picture? I and just imagine the beautiful soaps on it.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 22, 2016)

That's an adorable design.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice!
Haven't I seen some yard edging like the half circles ?
That would simplify the build.
Dowels all the way through so it could be disassembled and pegged back together.

Dang it! where's my mind go ?


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 26, 2016)

Love this! *insert drool*


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 26, 2016)

It is nice, but I agree with Steve dowels and make it so it can dis-assembled.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, that's nice. So many possibilities..... Great idea!


----------

